# Looking for short run PVC or rubber label tags provider



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for short run PVC or rubber label tags provider


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out Laven Industries


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Are they affordable?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WholesalePrint said:


> Are they affordable?


Contact them and see  

Nobody really knows what's "affordable" to you specifically except you 

Generally speaking though, when you do shorter runs of anything (t-shirts, labels, etc), you're going to be paying more per unit than if you did larger runs. Sometimes that's a tradeoff that people are willing to make.


----------

